# Barrel length



## stabow (Oct 17, 2016)

Question: Is there a minimum barrel length in Georgia for hand gun hunting, I was told by someone that it was 6" barrel.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 17, 2016)

No Limit. You can hunt with a .25 caliber derringer as long as it is using an expanding type bullet.


----------



## rosewood (Oct 21, 2016)

Frank is correct.

I believe many moons ago there was a barrel length requirement and a minimum energy requirement.  All restrictions have been removed save centerfire, 22 caliber or larger, expanding.

I think the confusion comes in because different states have rules such as that.  Some states have a max of 5 round mag for a rifle, so when someone sees a mag that says "5 round hunting mag" they think that is the law here, but it is not.

Rosewood


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 22, 2016)

yay, I can use this in a couple of weeks!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 22, 2016)

But, serious answer, NO, there's no barrel length needed per Georgia laws or DNR regulations.


I would hunt deer  in thick woods with a 4" or 5" barreled handgun (in the right caliber), and my good friend HAS bagged deer with a 5" barreled 1911 style pistol.

Shooting hot .45 acp +P loads and with the gun wearing a red dot optic, he had good success. He'd limit his shots to what distance an archer with a compound bow might consider good range, and it worked.


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 27, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> yay, I can use this in a couple of weeks!<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Looks good to me


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Oct 29, 2016)

It used to be 6" with adjustable sights with some muzzle energy requirements.  Now, it pretty much any center fire handgun.

My advice for (for what is worth) is at least the power of a 40 S&W, with good bullets, that you can use as if it is a bow.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 9, 2018)

Just a few weeks ago, around Thanksgiving time, I was looking at small .380 pistols at a local gun shop and shooting range. I said jokingly to the clerk, "It will be for pocket carry and deer hunting, but only with expanding-bullet ammo!"  I smiled, indicating it was a joke. He looked at me very seriously and said something like "No sir, that's unlawful. The barrel's not long enough."

I replied, "Well, I'm not saying it's a good gun to hunt with, and I'm not saying I would be effective in bagging my deer humanely. I really wouldn't do it  at all with a small pistol I was just joking. But it "IS" legal.  I've read the wildlife regs and Fish and Game laws in the Code books."

He assured me that I was wrong and Georgia had a minimum barrel length to hunt deer with a handgun.


----------



## TomC (Dec 10, 2018)

Regardless of the law a 6" barrel will drastically improve accuracy and increase velocity as well. I was amazed at how much my accuracy improved when I went from a stock barrel in a Glock 20 to a 6" KKM. Shoot whatever you want but a 6" barrel makes a lot sense for hunting, particularly if you are hunting with a less than ideal pistol caliber like a 45 ACP or a 40.


----------

